# "Cool Tool" - Freezing water lines for repair?



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I remember some years ago seeing what was called the "Cool Tool", I believe it wrapped around a water line, used liquid CO2 to freeze the water in a line, so a repair could be made downstream? Anyone own one, used one, or is there even such a thing? 

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Ridged cold shot ( I think) we have one and I have used it a couple of times to replace main shutoff valve when curb stop was broken. It comes in a box as a closed unit. Just plug it in an outlet and clamp it on the pipe. Then spray water on it until you have a good solid block of ice. Sorry I don't have a picture of the unit but it is just a big black metal toolbox.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Ridged cold shot ( I think) we have one and I have used it a couple of times to replace main shutoff valve when curb stop was broken. It comes in a box as a closed unit. Just plug it in an outlet and clamp it on the pipe. Then spray water on it until you have a good solid block of ice. Sorry I don't have a picture of the unit but it is just a big black metal toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does it work with pressure on the line?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I remember some years ago seeing what was called the "Cool Tool", I believe it wrapped around a water line, used liquid CO2 to freeze the water in a line, so a repair could be made downstream? Anyone own one, used one, or is there even such a thing?
> 
> Happy Easter to all!


 Yes, I will look it up and post the details.
I would say at this time it was manufactured by Savin. Prior to C02 we used Freon gas to freeze pipes. Back in the apprentice days we used dry ice.

The apprentice days for me was in the 50'S.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yes, I will look it up and post the details.
> I would say at this time it was manufactured by Savin. Prior to C02 we used Freon gas to freeze pipes. Back in the apprentice days we used dry ice.
> 
> The apprentice days for me was in the 50'S.


 Yes liquid R12 did the job quick, also was great for chilling beer fast. Pre-Montreal Protocol of course.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The water can't be running in the house but after frozen it will work with full pressure on the street side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

Can you use that on a side sewer? That would be interesting.

Tracy
Aces Four


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

acesfour said:


> Can you use that on a side sewer? That would be interesting.
> 
> Tracy
> Aces Four




Side sewer? I would not expect it to be able to do a sewer and I can't see why one would need that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ridgid makes one. It is in their catalog.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


>




That is exactly the one we have at the shop. That is the one I posted a picture of in action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


>


 I'm not going to buy one, just want to make sure the contractor I get to do the job has one. Have a wall hydrant fed by a 3/4" line right off of the 4" main for the building, ball valve leaking thru, if they have one of these (I'm sure they do, they are a large contractor), they can freeze the 3/4" line, Pro-Press a new ball valve in, zing zang zong, bing bang bong, done.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I'm not going to buy one, just want to make sure the contractor I get to do the job has one. Have a wall hydrant fed by a 3/4" line right off of the 4" main for the building, ball valve leaking thru, if they have one of these (I'm sure they do, they are a large contractor), they can freeze the 3/4" line, Pro-Press a new ball valve in, zing zang zong, bing bang bong, done.


High priced piece of equipment that would never be used,I would never use it enough to pay for it:no:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

sparky said:


> High priced piece of equipment that would never be used,I would never use it enough to pay for it:no:


 So, whenever it's used, tag a "special equipment" charge on it, just like sewer/drain cleaning equipment should be


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yes, I will look it up and post the details.
> I would say at this time it was manufactured by Savin. Prior to C02 we used Freon gas to freeze pipes. Back in the apprentice days we used dry ice.
> 
> The apprentice days for me was in the 50'S.



As a follow up on this topic, I looked up that old tool. I know that it is at least 10 years old -- probably 15 maybe even 20. Still works uses CO2 bottles with a diptube in them so-as you can get liquid when the bottle is upright this kit froze from 1/2 through 2" One trick I always used was to use a clamp on self-tap valve (I did mention that on here years ago) that valve was then wasted but it did tell you when you had a freeze without cutting the pipe or tube I mentioned using dry ice we used to do that regularly on lead water service repairs when the curb stop would not turn.
Ever hear about dumping a gallon of kerosene down a curb box a couple of days before going to do a job? Of course there was no EPA back then.
Nor was everybody sue-happy.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

As I said previously, I do not need or want to buy one...

Just got the proposal from my contractor for the hydrant/valve replacement, they don't want to freeze the line, sheesh. I'd rather not drain a 6 story building...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

mtfallsmikey said:


> As I said previously, I do not need or want to buy one...
> 
> Just got the proposal from my contractor for the hydrant/valve replacement, they don't want to freeze the line, sheesh. I'd rather not drain a 6 story building...


Sharkbite:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a press tool that will mash down the copper then reform it afterwords. I spent about $300 and have never used it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

We have one but it was the general version with CO2 have used it maybe twice ever. Have to make sure that water is not running for it to be effective, in applications we tried it was very hard to get everyone to NOT use water. So in the end it wasn't very effective, ended up using ALOT of CO2 and still didn't work. Sounds like the right application that you need it on, should definitely work there. I would recommend a call to a ridgid or general rep to see if you can "test" it on a job....


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

We have the Rigid Super Freeze, don't like to use it but there are times it is a must. Mainly use it at Hospitals when there are no isolation valves and no flow. I prefer them over Add-a-Valves which ends up cutting over half of the copper pipe.
There is always a chance of the copper pipe or solder joint bursting, so I always let the Facility Manager or Engineer know of this possibility. And of course the building water would have to be shut. Sometimes they will relent and go with a water shutdown, but most of the time they say " I know you're good". Hah! Thats why we have insurance.
I use an inferred temp gun to make sure that the water is frozen on both sides of the freezing collar so that when I cut the copper pipe I am 99.9% sure(lol).


----------

